# Wildenten im Teich



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben einen recht großen Folienteich (ca. 11 x 7,5 m) ohne Fischbesatz. Im Teich leben __ Frösche, __ Molche, Libellenlarven etc.

Der Teich wird durch Regenwasser (über's Dach) und durch einen Bach (mittels Pumpe) gespeist. Einen Filter haben wir nicht.

Nun haben wir ständig Besuch von einem Wildentenpärchen, welches munter seine Kreise zieht und natürlich gründelt. Bisher haben wir sie immer verjagt, allerdings können wir schlecht den ganzen Tag am Teich "Wache halten" und fragen uns, ob es dem Teich und den Tieren stark schadet, wenn wir die __ Enten einfach "ignorieren".

Hat jemand diesbezügliche Erfahrungen?

Danke für Informationen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hi   

Erfahrung selbst gottseidank nicht, aber man liest ja überall, dass die Pflanzen schnell weniger werden und - wenn die dann erst Mal Nachwuchs züchten, wird das auch nicht besser.

Wie Du sie aber dauerhaft vertreibst - keine Ahnung


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Würde dir empfehlen sie zu vertreiben.Ist zwar schade und gemein den beiden gegenüber,doch sie werden bei dir richtig aufraümen.Wenn du sie immer wieder vertreibst werden sie, nach meinen Erfahrungen,nach einer zeit nicht mehr kommen.
Oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen hier ?
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

gib denen mal einen ordentlichen schreck. die werden dir den ganzen teich kaputt machen. alleine schon die entenaa.

schnapp sie dir doch einfach und frier sie für weihnachten ein :razz: 

ne, mal ehrlich ich würde zusehen das ich die loswerde. ist nicht gerade gesund für ein teich dieser größe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

* Enten verjagen...*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auch jedes Frühjahr Besuch von einem Entenpärchen.Sind ziemlich dickfellig, reagieren nicht auf Zuruf oder Arme schwenken. Muss immer erst die Plattschaufel aus dem Gartenhaus holen. Das läuft dann immer folgendermaßen ab: Enten landen im Teich, ich raus auf die Terasse, laut brüllend und in die Hände klatschend...keine Reaktion. Dann renne ich auf den Teich zu, Enten verlassen äußerst widerwillig das Wasser und machen es sich auf dem Rasen bequem... Plattschaufel geholt und wie ein Blöder Schaufelschwingend hinter den Enten her. Kurz hinter den Enten auf den Boden gehauen (HINTER den Enten, nicht AUF die Enten). Ergebnis: mindestens 4 Wochen Ruhe....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susi,

versuchs doch mal mit einem sogenannten "Reiherschreck"
dieser arbeitet mit einem Bewegungsmelder und spritzt dann Wasser (wie ein Raensprenger) über einen einstellbaren Bereich.
Ach ja, die Sensorempfindlichkeit des Bewegungsmelders lässt sich auch einstellen.
Ich selbst habe so ein Ding als Katzenverteidigung.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf, 
bei den Katzen mag das schon funzen, die sind ja Wasserscheu, aber die __ Enten wohl eher nicht.   
Ich würde ein paar Tage ein Netz spannen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

@R.T.
glaube schon das das gehen müsste, weil das Ding ja auch Krach ( zischt wie eine Schlange) macht und ich glaube das sich die __ Enten auch erschrecken lassen, entweder durch das Geräusch oder durch die Wasserspritzer.
Müsste man halt mal ausprobieren.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

was du machen sollst??
ente süßsauer!
oder auf chop suey art..kommt ganz drauf an! :twisted:


----------

